
Is www.Google.co.uk having problems? Not loading for me - CarolineW
First time for me - Google is down from here:<p><pre><code>    Unable to connect

    Firefox can&#x27;t establish a connection
    to the server at www.google.co.uk.
</code></pre>
Also tried www.google.com<p>Note that I can load HN, and have loaded several pages from the front page both after, and then before, getting the above message.<p>Anyone else having problems?<p>Update: It&#x27;s been over 5 minutes. Everything else I&#x27;ve tried is working, it&#x27;s just Google.<p>Update 2: It&#x27;s back.  That was interesting - I wonder what happened.  I doubt we&#x27;ll ever find out.
======
an_ko
For me in the UK, [https://www.google.co.uk/](https://www.google.co.uk/) loads
fine.

However, [https://docs.google.com](https://docs.google.com) was inaccessible
for a bit, which is why I'm here checking if I'm sane. :)

------
robert_tweed
It was down for me for about 15 minutes. Was just about to post a dump from
wget, and it's back up now.

While it was down, I was able to ping it, but I got a connection refused error
from google.co.uk, google.com and youtube.com. Everything else was fine.

------
lhopki01
I'm having issues with gmail.com and youtube.com from within the UK.

